# BMW Z4 Made of Stone



## unagi (Sep 23, 2005)

And here's a real Z4 M Coupe at Beijing's 798 art district!


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd be terrified to drive this car at high speeds for some reason. Something tells me it'd fall apart but who knows :dunno:


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

This is the craziest story I've heard in a while. I wonder how long it took to make that.


----------

